# Baldwin dark olive green paint?



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Greetings I need some advice I have an Aristocraft D&RG music pass C-16 and I've been wanting to repaint it and I've decided to go with a baldwin factory paint job with dark olive green with pin striping. Does anyone here know a good spray paint that looks similar to baldwin dark olive green? I've had no such luck.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't the green paint surplus military green cheap after WWII same time they were in bad financial shape. Color oxidized fast in high altitude sun turning it authentic D&RGW green.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 29 Jul 2013 07:50 AM 
Wasn't the green paint surplus military green cheap after WWII same time they were in bad financial shape. Color oxidized fast in high altitude sun turning it authentic D&RGW green. 



Considering Blake is talking about a paintscheme from 1880, I dont think post-WWII colors will be relevant! 

Blake, not sure if you have seen this or not:

Fletch's Music Pass C16 

Scot


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Scott that is what I am aiming for


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,



There was a discussion a while ago now on the color you are talking about, and I think the final conclusion was something like Tamiya olive green.

Dark Olive may be too dark - close to black, olive green may well be better - don't forget our models are compared to the original, small, and a dark color could well turn out too dark.


First here is my Accucraft DSP 51










Taken in reasonable light.in my garden: David Fletcher worked very closely with Accucraft on the color, naturally the loco is a Baldwin.


here is a link to the sort of color - https://www.tamiyausa.com/items/pai...acrylic-60000/acrylic-xf-58-olive-green-81358, with a varnish it will be darker

Have a look also at the following link -

http://www.pacificng.com/template.php?page=/ref/blw/style/stylediag/index.htm

the same color was used by the NPC.

Here is an interesting link re Colors 

http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/colorcharts/stuff_eng_colorcharts_fs.htm 

have a look through the greens, bronze green may help, Marine green is possibly a bit dark?

Don't forget that the color was hand mixed: so variations were possible; time, weather and heat also varied the color.

A final link is to the 'Gould Studios' color rendition; that is of #42 Anglo Saxon, an is at 

http://www.gouldstudios.com/loco_DRGRR.html 

Yours Peter.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You might try Scalecoat 2 Great Northern Green. I looked at that when I was looking for a good Baldwin "olive green." It's pretty close to the colors shown above. I came very close to using that color myself when I was painting my locos to Baldwin olive green," but it so happens that shade of green is identical to the green used on my passenger coaches, and I wanted just a slight difference in hue. So I went with Badger's ModelFlex "Seaboard Airline Pullman Green" instead. It's still a nice dark green, and looks--prototypically--black in all but bright light. It's just a touch more on the brown side than the blue side of the Scalecoat 2 color. 










Later, 

K


----------

